# Sick Boer Goat



## Jashdon (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this forum and relatively new to goats. Right now we have three goats. One pregnant alpine, one nubian/oberhasli and one boer. We live in a very wet climate on the north coast of California and right now the pasture is pretty muddy and wet in places. All three have been coughing for a while. I did some reasearch and figured that they either had a cold or lungworm. None of them have sores. I treated them with Ivomec at the recomended dose from the Fias Co Farms website (http://fiascofarm.com/goats/wormers.htm). The cough seemed to improve, but then came back again. They seemed to be a little congested so I assumed they just had colds. Thier stool seems normal and solid and other than the cough I didn't notice any other symptoms. When I went out to do chores today I notice the boer didn't greet me at the gate like she usually does. She was laying down and wasn't interested in food. She finally stood up and walked a little ways but then just stood there in the same spot for 20-30 minutes. At that point I made a space with dry hay and clean water in the barn and brought her out of the pasture. She tried to lay down a few times while I was walking her to the barn and I had to lift her back up onto her feet to keep her walking. When I examined her she had weeping eyes, congested nostrils, pale gums but solid stool still. She seems very listless and lethargic. When the other goats started calling out she perked up and started calling back to them.

I was hoping to get some advice on what to do. I haven't taken her temperature yet but am planning to do that. The vets around here are very expensive and I don't really want to spend a small fortune taking her in, but I don't want her to die either. Any help or advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Jamie :?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome...glad to have you here.... :wave: :thumb: 

Get a temp on her....sounds like pneumonia.... if she has any temp over 103.5 start her on antibiotics..... 

Can you get a fecal on her ..? test for worms and cocci.... that is cheap to have done... :wink:


----------



## Jashdon (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank you for the quick response. I did take a stool sample to take to the vet. I am heading down to take her temp and if it is high I will start her on some antibiotics. Thanks again.

Jamie


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wink: Your welcome...keep us updated on her.... :hug: ray:


----------



## Jashdon (Dec 19, 2010)

So her temperature appears normal. The reading was about 102.8. I guess I will hold off on the antibiotics then? When I lifted her tail I noticed some white discharge on her tail and around her vaginal area but I assume that is just a normal part of her estrus cycle. I am going to head down to the vet with the stool sample...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes ...white discharge... can be going out of estrus cycle.... If it doesn't have a foul odor with it........if it is foul ...then... it could be an infection....and antibiotics would be good to start..... Do the sniff test....on her :wink: 

Glad you are getting a fecal done...

there is suppose to be a lung worm test ...they can do now...can't remember the name of it....

She may be anemic....and needs her blood to rebuild.... with her gum color being light.... :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear your doe is sick  Many thoughts and prayers that she will be fine.


Pam - something like this would it be good to start an anti biotic just to be safe? Especially if her condition doesn't improve overnight? Just curious.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is your goat today? :hug:


----------



## Jashdon (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the help and well wishes. The fecal test came back with a high level of coccidia so the vet game be a oral treatmant for that which I am also administering to the other goats. Last night and this morning (before I had heard from the vet) I injected her with a broad spectrum antibiotic, which was not fun. She screamed bloody murder even though it was just a subcutanious shot. She is resting in the barn and seems to be drinking water but isn't eating yet. Hopefully we cought it in time and she will bounce back to full health. 

Thanks again!

Jamie


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Pam - something like this would it be good to start an anti biotic just to be safe? Especially if her condition doesn't improve overnight? Just curious.


 I don't usually start antibiotics ...unless they are running a fever or have an injury....or infection......
As a just in case thing ....not a good idea..... because you don't want them to become immuned to the antibiotic .....when it... is truly needed.... :wink: hope this helps with your question.... :thumb:



> Thanks for all the help and well wishes. The fecal test came back with a high level of coccidia so the vet game be a oral treatmant for that which I am also administering to the other goats. Last night and this morning (before I had heard from the vet) I injected her with a broad spectrum antibiotic, which was not fun. She screamed bloody murder even though it was just a subcutanious shot. She is resting in the barn and seems to be drinking water but isn't eating yet. Hopefully we cought it in time and she will bounce back to full health.
> 
> Thanks again!


 You are very welcome.... :thumb: 
HeHe...what is funny is that some of my goats will scream bloody murder before...I even inject them.....Oh all the drama.. :roll: :laugh:

Did you ask the vet about the test for lung worms?

Another thing with coughing that comes to mind is allergies or a common cold....

If her temp is normal....I would say.... she may have... an upset tummy...give baking soda and probiotic paste....for 3 days...Please Note: ask the vet if you can give her the probiotic paste....when treating for cocci..... this is very important...
 Also...giving her a shot of Vit B complex ...will help boost appetite...or use Banamine...we have to get her eating again....is she still not eating?.... :hug:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

that vit B has saved me several times..definately picks up the eating...gets them stronger to fight whatever is bothering her...

Prayers are with you ray:


----------

